# LSS Solo Strings OUT NOW!! (Usually £240, now £140)



## Aria Sounds (Aug 2, 2016)

http://ariasounds.com/lss-solo-strings.html

Aria Sounds is very happy to bring you the LSS SOLO STRINGS. A sample library comprising of meticulously sampled solo violin, viola, cello and double bass instruments.

Sampled in a beautiful London Concert Hall with four mic positions, three true legato types, two TRUE RELEASE types (soft/hard), staccato with a massive RR count and much more...


----------



## Ilovegot6789 (Aug 2, 2016)

In the first demo are those the legato strings playing or staccatos mostly??


----------



## Aria Sounds (Aug 2, 2016)

Ilovegot6789 said:


> In the first demo are those the legato strings playing or staccatos mostly??


yep all instruments are using the legato patches aside from the obvious short note parts of the main violin tune... and a VERY subtle staccato part in the backing parts


----------



## John57 (Aug 2, 2016)

The viola specially sounds very good and very convincing.


----------



## shnootre (Aug 2, 2016)

Is pizz an option?


----------



## Aria Sounds (Aug 2, 2016)

shnootre said:


> Is pizz an option?


Unfortunately no pizz in this library


----------



## Aria Sounds (Aug 2, 2016)

John57 said:


> The viola specially sounds very good and very convincing.


Thank you! Our viola player was fantastic so we had great material right from step one


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 2, 2016)

The website is down!


----------



## John57 (Aug 3, 2016)

On the main web page it says:
Aria Sounds is temporarily closed for maintenance - we will be back with you shortly!


----------



## GdT (Aug 5, 2016)

Since I already have ARIA Sounds's Solo Violin and Solo Cello, I only need the Solo Viola. So I am hoping I can just buy that one separately or get an upgrade discount deal on the bundle. I tried to email them but their web site is down and so can't find their email address.


----------



## Kejero (Aug 5, 2016)

GdT said:


> Since I already have ARIA Sounds's Solo Violin and Solo Cello, I only need the Solo Viola. So I am hoping I can just buy that one separately or get an upgrade discount deal on the bundle. I tried to email them but their web site is down and so can't find their email address.



http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=be&lr=lang_en|lang_nl


----------



## Aria Sounds (Aug 6, 2016)

We are sorry for the unbelievably inconvenient event of having to take the site down after product release - everything is now back online.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 6, 2016)

Glad you guys are back. Was looking to check out the product.


----------

